# ACDF codes 63075 and 22554 (New coder please help)



## FEHMEEN KHAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Good Morning,

   Our practice has been using these codes for one level ACDF
63075 iscectomy, anterior, with decompression of spinal cord and/or nerve root(s),including osteophytectomy; cervical,single interspace.

22554: Arthodesis ,anterior interbody technique,including minimal discectomy to prepare interspace(other than for decompression);cervical below C2.

CPT 2011 states that they cannot be billed together, our physician has doubts, I wanted to make sure that these codes cannot be combined together. Please give me some advice..

Thank You.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 8, 2011)

fehmeenkhan said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Our practice has been using these codes for one level ACDF
> 63075 iscectomy, anterior, with decompression of spinal cord and/or nerve root(s),including osteophytectomy; cervical,single interspace.
> ...



That is correct.  22551/22552 have replaced 63075/22554.  CPT is very clear about this... you should not report 63075/22554 when performing an anterior cervical discectomy and interbody fusion at the *same * level.  You could report 63075 and 22554 if the discectomy and fusion were performed at *different* levels.


----------



## FEHMEEN KHAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank You for the prompt reply..


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy to help!


----------

